# I 7 vizi.



## Soloconilcuore (17 Gennaio 2018)

IRA
1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato?
2. Quale è la tua arma preferita?
3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto?
4. E dello stesso?
5. Chi è stata l'ultima persona che si è arrabbiata con te?
6. Porti rancore?


PIGRIZIA
1. Quale è la cosa che dovresti fare giornalmente e che non stai facendo?
2. Che ora era la volta in cui ti sei svegliato più tardi?
3. Nomina una persona che ti eri promesso di chiamare ma non l'hai ancora fatto:
4. Quale è stata l'ultima scusa che hai usato per non fare qualcosa?
5. Quante volte hai premuto sulla sveglia oggi?
6. Cosa non fai mai per pigrizia?


GOLA
1. Quale è la bevanda più buona e calorica che bevi?
2. Carne bianca o carne rossa?
3. Quanto alcol sei riuscito a bere in una sola volta?
4. Sei mai stato da un dietologo?
5. Preferisci del cibo dolce, salato o piccante?
6. Ti lecchi mai le dita dopo mangiato?

LUSSURIA
1. Quante persone hai visto nude?
2. Quante persone ti hanno visto nudo (non considerando parenti/medici)?
3. Quale è la parte del corpo che preferisci nell'altro/a?
4. Sei mai stato con una o scambiata per una prostituta?
5. Il colpo di fulmine è in realtà lussuria?

AVARIZIA
1. Hai delle carte di credito?
2. Quale è il negozio dove spendi più soldi?
3. Preferiresti essere ricco o famoso?
4. Accetteresti un lavoro noioso se significasse tanti soldi?
5. Hai mai rubato nulla?


SUPERBIA
1. Quale è una delle cose che hai fatto di cui sei fiero?
2. Quale è una delle cose che hai fatto di cui sono fieri i tuoi genitori?
3. Ti annoi se messo in secondo piano?
4. Hai mai fatto qualche concorso sapendo di essere migliore degli altri partecipanti?
5. Hai mai barato su qualcosa per avere un risultato migliore?
6. Cosa hai fatto oggi di cui vai fiero?

INVIDIA
1. Quale oggetto di amici vorresti avere?
2. Se potessi essere qualcun altro, chi vorresti essere?
3. Sei mai stato tradito?
4. Hai mai desiderato cambiare una parte del tuo corpo?
5. Invidi il ragazzo/a di qualche tuo amico/a?
6. Senti di essere inferiore rispetto a qualcuno?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2018)

Come peccatrice sono un disastro... 
:angelo:


----------



## Lostris (17 Gennaio 2018)

Mi sfugge il nesso tra molte domande e il vizio a cui dovrebbero fare a capo... :thinking:

comunque, in generale, mi attesto a circa tre su sette. 

Non so se è sufficiente per definirmi viziosa


----------



## Soloconilcuore (17 Gennaio 2018)

*Allora inizio io.*



soloconilcuore ha detto:


> IRA
> 1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato? MIA MOGLIE
> 2. Quale è la tua arma preferita? L'INDIFFERENZA
> 3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto? SOLO PER LEGITTIMA DIFESA
> ...


 A VOLTE SI .


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2018)

Hai saltato una risposta, un caso?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (18 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai saltato una risposta, un caso?



ha ha ha ha è vero 
Vi lascio nel dubbio


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2018)

A parte l'ira, a tutte le altre risulto positivo.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (18 Gennaio 2018)

Nessuno vuole rispondere alle domande ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2018)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> Nessuno vuole rispondere alle domande ?


troppe domande


----------



## JON (18 Gennaio 2018)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> IRA
> 1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato? Un'organizzazione
> 2. Quale è la tua arma preferita? La mente
> 3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto? NO
> ...


 .


----------



## JON (18 Gennaio 2018)

Quando arriva il risultato del test?


----------



## Lostris (18 Gennaio 2018)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> Nessuno vuole rispondere alle domande ?


 sembrano quei giochini dei tempi della scuola  torniamo indietro nel tempo



soloconilcuore ha detto:


> IRA
> 1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato? Mia madre
> 2. Quale è la tua arma preferita? Nessuna. Se faccio del male sono tendenzialmente danni collaterali.
> 3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto? Non mi è mai capitato, se le sculacciate ai figli non contano.
> ...


----------



## Lostris (18 Gennaio 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Quando arriva il risultato del test?


Ma soprattutto.... si vince qualche cosa?


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2018)

Vabbè, visto che sta diventando una cosa seria:carneval: lo faccio anch'io.
IRA
1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato? Mia figlia ieri sera
2. Quale è la tua arma preferita? Nessuna
3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto? No
4. E dello stesso? No
5. Chi è stata l'ultima persona che si è arrabbiata con te? Penso mia moglie
6. Porti rancore? No


PIGRIZIA
1. Quale è la cosa che dovresti fare giornalmente e che non  stai facendo? Dormire di più
2. Che ora era la volta in cui ti sei svegliato più tardi? 900
3. Nomina una persona che ti eri promesso di chiamare ma non l'hai ancora fatto: La mia amica Valentina.
4. Quale è stata l'ultima scusa che hai usato per non fare qualcosa? Ho sonno
5. Quante volte hai premuto sulla sveglia oggi? Una, poi è caduta
6. Cosa non fai mai per pigrizia? Cucinare bene


GOLA
1. Quale è la bevanda più buona e calorica che bevi? Disaronno
2. Carne bianca o carne rossa? Rossa
3. Quanto alcol sei riuscito a bere in una sola volta? Tanto
4. Sei mai stato da un dietologo? No
5. Preferisci del cibo dolce, salato o piccante? Uguale
6. Ti lecchi mai le dita dopo mangiato? Anche durante se capita

LUSSURIA
1. Quante persone hai visto nude? Migliaia
2. Quante persone ti hanno visto nudo (non considerando parenti/medici)? Migliaia
3. Quale è la parte del corpo che preferisci nell'altro/a? Sedere 
4. Sei mai stato con una o scambiata per una prostituta? No
5. Il colpo di fulmine è in realtà lussuria? No

AVARIZIA
1. Hai delle carte di credito? Sì
2. Quale è il negozio dove spendi più soldi? Abbigliamento
3. Preferiresti essere ricco o famoso? Ricco
4. Accetteresti un lavoro noioso se significasse tanti soldi? Sì
5. Hai mai rubato nulla? Sì


SUPERBIA
1. Quale è una delle cose che hai fatto di cui sei fiero? Avere una figlia
2. Quale è una delle cose che hai fatto di cui sono fieri i tuoi genitori? Mah.
3. Ti annoi se messo in secondo piano? Sì
4. Hai mai fatto qualche concorso sapendo di essere migliore degli altri partecipanti? No
5. Hai mai barato su qualcosa per avere un risultato migliore? No
6. Cosa hai fatto oggi di cui vai fiero? Ho appeso una mia foto in ufficio

INVIDIA
1. Quale oggetto di amici vorresti avere? Un' auto
2. Se potessi essere qualcun altro, chi vorresti essere? Uno bello e ricco, così almeno dormo
3. Sei mai stato tradito? Sì
4. Hai mai desiderato cambiare una parte del tuo corpo? A fasi alterne
5. Invidi il ragazzo/a di qualche tuo amico/a? No
6. Senti di essere inferiore rispetto a qualcuno? Beh, sì.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2018)

IRA
1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato? mio marito
2. Quale è la tua arma preferita? provocazione
3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto?no
4. E dello stesso?no
5. Chi è stata l'ultima persona che si è arrabbiata con te?mio marito
6. Porti rancore? rarissimamente ma se lo provo divento davvero cattiva


PIGRIZIA
1. Quale è la cosa che dovresti fare giornalmente e che non stai facendo? non mi viene in mente nulla
2. Che ora era la volta in cui ti sei svegliato più tardi? 16.30
3. Nomina una persona che ti eri promesso di chiamare ma non l'hai ancora fatto: impossibile, 
4. Quale è stata l'ultima scusa che hai usato per non fare qualcosa? ho un altro impegno
5. Quante volte hai premuto sulla sveglia oggi? 3 come sempre
6. Cosa non fai mai per pigrizia? odio fare i lavori domestici, non è che non li faccio mai ma sono la cosa che mi pesa di più


GOLA
1. Quale è la bevanda più buona e calorica che bevi? birra
2. Carne bianca o carne rossa? rossa
3. Quanto alcol sei riuscito a bere in una sola volta? poco, non amo perdere il controllo
4. Sei mai stato da un dietologo? si
5. Preferisci del cibo dolce, salato o piccante? salato
6. Ti lecchi mai le dita dopo mangiato? si

LUSSURIA
1. Quante persone hai visto nude? non saprei, se poi comprendiamo figli amici e genitori
2. Quante persone ti hanno visto nudo (non considerando parenti/medici)? qualcuno
3. Quale è la parte del corpo che preferisci nell'altro/a? più che preferire è quella che noto:gli occhi
4. Sei mai stato con una o scambiata per una prostituta? una volta fuori da un motel mi ha avvicinato un'auto chiedendomi se ero la escort che stava aspettando :rotfl:
5. Il colpo di fulmine è in realtà lussuria? no

AVARIZIA
1. Hai delle carte di credito?si
2. Quale è il negozio dove spendi più soldi? abbigliamento
3. Preferiresti essere ricco o famoso? mai posta il problema. forse famoso ma per azioni importanti compiuti o per capacità lavorative
4. Accetteresti un lavoro noioso se significasse tanti soldi? no
5. Hai mai rubato nulla? una bottiglia di acqua vuota


SUPERBIA
1. Quale è una delle cose che hai fatto di cui sei fiero? i miei figli
2. Quale è una delle cose che hai fatto di cui sono fieri i tuoi genitori? il mio esserci sempre per loro
3. Ti annoi se messo in secondo piano? no
4. Hai mai fatto qualche concorso sapendo di essere migliore degli altri partecipanti? no
5. Hai mai barato su qualcosa per avere un risultato migliore? no
6. Cosa hai fatto oggi di cui vai fiero? nulla

INVIDIA
1. Quale oggetto di amici vorresti avere? un orologio
2. Se potessi essere qualcun altro, chi vorresti essere? una manager impegnata
3. Sei mai stato tradito? si
4. Hai mai desiderato cambiare una parte del tuo corpo? si il seno. Fatto
5. Invidi il ragazzo/a di qualche tuo amico/a? invidio la serenità di un rapporto non la persona
6. Senti di essere inferiore rispetto a qualcuno? sicuramente lo sono


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2018)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> IRA
> 1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato?   con un fornitore
> 2. Quale è la tua arma preferita?  lanciafiamme a napalm
> 3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto?   non si può, anche se la Boldrini a scavare a mani nude in miniera ce la manderei volentieri
> ...


io ho detto la mia


----------



## JON (18 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto.... si vince qualche cosa?


 Stai tranquilla che no.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto.... si vince qualche cosa?
> 
> View attachment 13450


 ma c'è anche un limite di tempo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Gennaio 2018)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> IRA
> 1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato? la mia ex
> 2. Quale è la tua arma preferita? l'ironia
> 3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto? si
> ...


le mie risposte...


----------



## ipazia (18 Gennaio 2018)

gioco anche io! 



soloconilcuore ha detto:


> IRA
> 1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato? il mondo
> 2. Quale è la tua arma preferita? coltello
> 3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto? sì
> ...


----------



## Soloconilcuore (18 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra Disincantata brunetta mi onorate della vostra partecipazione?

Grazie a tutti gli altri.
La verità è che le domande non le ho scritte io, le ho copiate da  un altro forum.
E sinceramente non so che senso ha rispondere, non so se è un test, anche perché sono molte pagine e non le ho lette tutte.
Purtroppo non si vince niente, ma è un modo per stare insieme, io ne ho bisogno.


----------



## Farabrutto (20 Gennaio 2018)

IRA
1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato? Il mio ex capo
2. Quale è la tua arma preferita? Il fucile. Ogni tanto vado al poligono
3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto? MAI
4. E dello stesso? SI ma solo per difendermi
5. Chi è stata l'ultima persona che si è arrabbiata con te? Mia moglie
6. Porti rancore? No


PIGRIZIA
1. Quale è la cosa che dovresti fare giornalmente e che non stai facendo? Farmi la barba
2. Che ora era la volta in cui ti sei svegliato più tardi? 14
3. Nomina una persona che ti eri promesso di chiamare ma non l'hai ancora fatto: mio Zio
4. Quale è stata l'ultima scusa che hai usato per non fare qualcosa? Che avevo la febbre
5. Quante volte hai premuto sulla sveglia oggi? 3
6. Cosa non fai mai per pigrizia? La barba, già detto vale uguale?


GOLA
1. Quale è la bevanda più buona e calorica che bevi? Bevo solo acqua
2. Carne bianca o carne rossa? Bianca
3. Quanto alcol sei riuscito a bere in una sola volta? Poco, non lo reggo, per questo non bevo
4. Sei mai stato da un dietologo? Si
5. Preferisci del cibo dolce, salato o piccante? Salato
6. Ti lecchi mai le dita dopo mangiato? Si

LUSSURIA
1. Quante persone hai visto nude? Tante
2. Quante persone ti hanno visto nudo (non considerando parenti/medici)? Altrettante
3. Quale è la parte del corpo che preferisci nell'altro/a? Il culo
4. Sei mai stato con una o scambiata per una prostituta? Si, una volta sola tanti anni fa e non mi è piaciuto
5. Il colpo di fulmine è in realtà lussuria? No, non credo

AVARIZIA
1. Hai delle carte di credito? Si
2. Quale è il negozio dove spendi più soldi? Motoricambi
3. Preferiresti essere ricco o famoso? Ricco
4. Accetteresti un lavoro noioso se significasse tanti soldi? Certo, basta che sia per un tempo relativamente limitato
5. Hai mai rubato nulla? No


SUPERBIA
1. Quale è una delle cose che hai fatto di cui sei fiero? Mio figlio
2. Quale è una delle cose che hai fatto di cui sono fieri i tuoi genitori? Essermi fatto da solo senza l'aiuto di nessuno
3. Ti annoi se messo in secondo piano? Certo
4. Hai mai fatto qualche concorso sapendo di essere migliore degli altri partecipanti? No, non mi sento migliore di nessuno
5. Hai mai barato su qualcosa per avere un risultato migliore? No
6. Cosa hai fatto oggi di cui vai fiero? Ho fatto sorridere una mia amica che sta passando un periodo nero

INVIDIA
1. Quale oggetto di amici vorresti avere? Una moto che non posso permettermi
2. Se potessi essere qualcun altro, chi vorresti essere? Uno meno sensibile
3. Sei mai stato tradito? Presumo di sì
4. Hai mai desiderato cambiare una parte del tuo corpo? Si, il mio culo
5. Invidi il ragazzo/a di qualche tuo amico/a? No
6. Senti di essere inferiore rispetto a qualcuno? No, nel modo più assoluto


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2018)

IRA
1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato? Mio padre
2. Quale è la tua arma preferita? Bianca: naginata. Da fuoco: una qualunque Gatling
3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto? No
4. E dello stesso? Senza problemi
5. Chi è stata l'ultima persona che si è arrabbiata con te? Mio padre
6. Porti rancore? Solo se le possibilità di farla pagare a chi mi ha fatto incazzare sono concrete, sennò manco ci perdo tempo.


PIGRIZIA
1. Quale è la cosa che dovresti fare giornalmente e che non stai facendo? Al momento palestra
2. Che ora era la volta in cui ti sei svegliato più tardi? Una qualunque
3. Nomina una persona che ti eri promesso di chiamare ma non l'hai ancora fatto: troppe
4. Quale è stata l'ultima scusa che hai usato per non fare qualcosa? Mai. Se non mi va, basta e avanza
5. Quante volte hai premuto sulla sveglia oggi? Zero.
6. Cosa non fai mai per pigrizia? La differenziata


GOLA
1. Quale è la bevanda più buona e calorica che bevi? Alcolici A scelta
2. Carne bianca o carne rossa? Entrambe
3. Quanto alcol sei riuscito a bere in una sola volta? Fino A svenire
4. Sei mai stato da un dietologo? Ovvio
5. Preferisci del cibo dolce, salato o piccante? Salato
6. Ti lecchi mai le dita dopo mangiato? Se posso si

LUSSURIA
1. Quante persone hai visto nude? Meno di Rocco
2. Quante persone ti hanno visto nudo (non considerando parenti/medici)? Meno di Rocco
3. Quale è la parte del corpo che preferisci nell'altro/a? La schiena
4. Sei mai stato con una o scambiata per una prostituta? Domanda sessista. Mai stato con una a pagamento Ma hanno cercato di pagare me. Una volta oppure affittato un tizio per un'amica
5. Il colpo di fulmine è in realtà lussuria? C'entrancazzo

AVARIZIA
1. Hai delle carte di credito? Si
2. Quale è il negozio dove spendi più soldi? Ristoranti/alberghi
3. Preferiresti essere ricco o famoso? Famoso mai. Sono solo rogne.
4. Accetteresti un lavoro noioso se significasse tanti soldi? Lo faccio già
5. Hai mai rubato nulla? No.


SUPERBIA
1. Quale è una delle cose che hai fatto di cui sei fiero? Parecchie
2. Quale è una delle cose che hai fatto di cui sono fieri i tuoi genitori? Parecchie
3. Ti annoi se messo in secondo piano? Solo negli affetti
4. Hai mai fatto qualche concorso sapendo di essere migliore degli altri partecipanti? Tutti.
5. Hai mai barato su qualcosa per avere un risultato migliore? Sempre.
6. Cosa hai fatto oggi di cui vai fiero? Non lo posso scrivere. Un accordo importante, mettiamola così

INVIDIA
1. Quale oggetto di amici vorresti avere? Le mogli valgono?
2. Se potessi essere qualcun altro, chi vorresti essere? Nessuno
3. Sei mai stato tradito? Sicuramente
4. Hai mai desiderato cambiare una parte del tuo corpo? Si certo.
5. Invidi il ragazzo/a di qualche tuo amico/a? No. 
6. Senti di essere inferiore rispetto a qualcuno? Inferiore è un concetto complicato in che senso? Puoi avere un Qi di 370 ma magari hai il pisello piccolo. O essere straricco con un tumore. A posto Grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2018)

IRA
1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato? Mio figlio 
2. Qual è la tua arma preferita? L’indifferenza 
3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto? Sì
4. E dello stesso? Sì
5. Chi è stata l'ultima persona che si è arrabbiata con te? Mio figlio 
6. Porti rancore? Come sentimento per pochissimo. Nel ricordo sì.


PIGRIZIA
1. Qual è la cosa che dovresti fare giornalmente e che non stai facendo? Sport
2. Che ora era la volta in cui ti sei svegliato più tardi? 15
3. Nomina una persona che ti eri promesso di chiamare ma non l'hai ancora fatto: ...sì, vero
4. Qual è stata l'ultima scusa che hai usato per non fare qualcosa? Ho tempo domani 
5. Quante volte hai premuto sulla sveglia oggi? 1
6. Cosa non fai mai per pigrizia? Quello che posso fare domani 


GOLA
1. Qual è la bevanda più buona e calorica che bevi? Cioccolata con panna
2. Carne bianca o carne rossa? Rossa o pesce
3. Quanto alcol sei riuscito a bere in una sola volta? Un bicchiere di vino
4. Sei mai stato da un dietologo? Si
5. Preferisci del cibo dolce, salato o piccante? TUTTO 
6. Ti lecchi mai le dita dopo mangiato? Sì

LUSSURIA
1. Quante persone hai visto nude? Un bel po’ 
2. Quante persone ti hanno visto nudo (non considerando parenti/medici)? Un po’ 
3. Qual è la parte del corpo che preferisci nell'altro/a? Gli occhi e il sorriso 
4. Sei mai stat* con un* o scambiat* per un* prostitut*? No
5. Il colpo di fulmine è in realtà lussuria? No.

AVARIZIA
1. Hai delle carte di credito? Sì
2. Qual è il negozio dove spendi più soldi? La banca dice il supermercato 
3. Preferiresti essere ricco o famoso? Ricco. Non vorrei mai essere famosa. 
4. Accetteresti un lavoro noioso se significasse tanti soldi? Se fossero proprio tanti. Normalmente non trovo molte cose noiose.
5. Hai mai rubato nulla? No. Una volta ho dimenticato di pagare una aranciata. Una volta ho preso un traghetto sul lago da un’isola, l’ultimo della giornata, senza biglietto perché la biglietteria era chiusa. 


SUPERBIA
1. Qual è una delle cose che hai fatto di cui sei fiero? I miei figli. Essere stata brava nel lavoro.
2. Qual è una delle cose che hai fatto di cui sono fieri i tuoi genitori? Essere stata in grado di essere accudente senza provare e mostrare disgusto.
3. Ti annoi se messo in secondo piano? No. 
4. Hai mai fatto qualche concorso sapendo di essere migliore degli altri partecipanti? Sì. Infatti sono arrivata prima.
5. Hai mai barato su qualcosa per avere un risultato migliore? A scuola sì.
6. Cosa hai fatto oggi di cui vai fiero? Mi sono alzata presto.

INVIDIA
1. Qual oggetto di amici vorresti avere? Una casa al mare 
2. Se potessi essere qualcun altro, chi vorresti essere? Una cantante 
3. Sei mai stato tradito? Eheeeee 
4. Hai mai desiderato cambiare una parte del tuo corpo? Sì. 
5. Invidi il ragazzo/a di qualche tuo amico/a? No 
6. Senti di essere inferiore rispetto a qualcuno? Molti. Ad esempio Steven Hawkin, Sheldon Cooper :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (20 Gennaio 2018)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> IRA
> 1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato? Mio marito.
> 2. Quale è la tua arma preferita? Non sono appassionata, ma mi affascinano le armi bianche.
> 3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto? No.
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2018)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> IRA
> 1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato? mio padre
> 2. Quale è la tua arma preferita? non ho armi
> 3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto? si se necessario ed in pericolo
> ...


....fatto


----------



## oriente70 (20 Gennaio 2018)

Con il cellulare è un po' difficile ma ci provo .

1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato? Mio figlio
2. Quale è la tua arma preferita?
Beretta 92
3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto?si
4. E dello stesso?si
5. Chi è stata l'ultima persona che si è arrabbiata con te? Ha fatto 2 fatiche .
6. Porti rancore? No


PIGRIZIA
1. Quale è la cosa che dovresti fare giornalmente e che non stai facendo?
Sesso 
2. Che ora era la volta in cui ti sei svegliato più tardi? 06:00
3. Nomina una persona che ti eri promesso di chiamare ma non l'hai ancora fatto: mia Madre
4. Quale è stata l'ultima scusa che hai usato per non fare qualcosa? Lunedì
5. Quante volte hai premuto sulla sveglia oggi? Mi sveglio prima della sveglia 
6. Cosa non fai mai per pigrizia? Mi alleno



GOLA
1. Quale è la bevanda più buona e calorica che bevi? Spritz Aperol.
2. Carne bianca o carne rossa? Indifferente
3. Quanto alcol sei riuscito a bere in una sola volta? Da cojone finivo le drinkcard.
4. Sei mai stato da un dietologo?no
5. Preferisci del cibo dolce, salato o piccante? Piccante
6. Ti lecchi mai le dita dopo mangiato? Se mangio con le mani e mi piace si 

LUSSURIA
1. Quante persone hai visto nude?molte
2. Quante persone ti hanno visto nudo (non considerando parenti/medici)?molte 
3. Quale è la parte del corpo che preferisci nell'altro/a? La testa 
4. Sei mai stato con una o scambiata per una prostituta? Da ragazzo una volta.
5. Il colpo di fulmine è in realtà lussuria? Mai avuto.

AVARIZIA
1. Hai delle carte di credito?si 
2. Quale è il negozio dove spendi più soldi?spende la mia dolce metà io vivo con poco.
3. Preferiresti essere ricco o famoso?sto bene così.
4. Accetteresti un lavoro noioso se significasse tanti soldi?ora importante è lavorare ... 
5. Hai mai rubato nulla?si sempre da ragazzo ... Ma non ho la stoffa del ladro.


SUPERBIA
1. Quale è una delle cose che hai fatto di cui sei fiero? La moka del caffè dove sono ora.
2. Quale è una delle cose che hai fatto di cui sono fieri i tuoi genitori? Tre splendidi Ragazzi
3. Ti annoi se messo in secondo piano?non soffro di vertigini
4. Hai mai fatto qualche concorso sapendo di essere migliore degli altri partecipanti? No sempre basso profilo.
5. Hai mai barato su qualcosa per avere un risultato migliore? No devo provare con il Cialis 
6. Cosa hai fatto oggi di cui vai fiero? La valigia finalmente mollo sto posto di M..

INVIDIA
1. Quale oggetto di amici vorresti avere?
2. Se potessi essere qualcun altro, chi vorresti essere?
3. Sei mai stato tradito?
4. Hai mai desiderato cambiare una parte del tuo corpo?
5. Invidi il ragazzo/a di qualche tuo amico/a?
6. Senti di essere inferiore rispetto a qualcuno?[/QUOTE]


----------



## oriente70 (20 Gennaio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Con il cellulare è un po' difficile ma ci provo .
> 
> 1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato? Mio figlio
> 2. Quale è la tua arma preferita?
> ...


----------



## The guardian (31 Gennaio 2018)

Soloconilcuore ha detto:


> IRA
> 1. Chi è stata l'ultima persona con cui ti sei arrabbiato?  MIA MOGLIE
> 2. Quale è la tua arma preferita? COLTELLO
> 3. Picchieresti uno del sesso opposto? NOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...


 .


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> .


Come sarebbe che non hai carta di credito?
Come fai? Tutto contanti?


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come sarebbe che non hai carta di credito?
> Come fai? Tutto contanti?


Bancomat?

Io ho la carta di credito ma sono anni che non la uso. 

Comunque molti usano solo contanti. Mio cognato ad esempio,  e ne spende a vagonate. Non vuole lasciare tracce. 
Solo per l'amante  chssa' quante strisciare avrebbe fatto.

E non e' vero che non accettano importi in contanti oltre i 3.000 euro. Limitano  caso mai gli scontrini a 3.000.  O non li fanno proprio.


----------



## The guardian (1 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come sarebbe che non hai carta di credito?
> Come fai? Tutto contanti?


non ho la carta di credito ma solo il bancomat o il libretto degli assegni


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bancomat?
> 
> Io ho la carta di credito ma sono anni che non la uso.
> 
> ...


Appunto.
Sono tutti contrari alla moneta elettronica per la tracciabilità per nascondere l’amante. 
Ma taglierebbe le gambe alla criminalità.


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Sono tutti contrari alla moneta elettronica per la tracciabilità per nascondere l’amante.
> Ma taglierebbe le gambe alla criminalità.


credece


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> credece


Hanno già inventato una forma alternativa


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Sono tutti contrari alla moneta elettronica per la tracciabilità per nascondere l’amante.
> Ma taglierebbe le gambe alla criminalità.



No, non solo per l'amante,  non sono in molti a spenderci dietro soldi, e' che in genere lo fa chi ha un'attivita' in proprio,o addirittura lavora in nero, e appunto ha  tanto  nero da far fuori.

Diciamo che per 40 anni gli e' sempre andata bene, adesso, che lo Stato e' alla canna del gas, sta cercando in mille modi di stanarlì. 

L'ultima novita' il risparmiometro. Vogliono controllare congruenza tra stipendi versamenti e tenore di vita,  e, sia che uno spenda troppo, sia troppo poco o nulla, indagare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, non solo per l'amante,  non sono in molti a spenderci dietro soldi, e' che in genere lo fa chi ha un'attivita' in proprio,o addirittura lavora in nero, e appunto ha  tanto  nero da far fuori.
> 
> Diciamo che per 40 anni gli e' sempre andata bene, adesso, che lo Stato e' alla canna del gas, sta cercando in mille modi di stanarlì.
> 
> L'ultima novita' il risparmiometro. Vogliono controllare congruenza tra stipendi versamenti e tenore di vita,  e, sia che uno spenda troppo, sia troppo poco o nulla, indagare.


Sarebbe una buona cosa...


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe una buona cosa...



Dovrebbero iniziare dai politici...ci sarebbe da ridere.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dovrebbero iniziare dai politici...ci sarebbe da ridere.


I politici sono italiani, non sono alieni.


----------



## danny (2 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, non solo per l'amante,  non sono in molti a spenderci dietro soldi, e' che in genere lo fa chi ha un'attivita' in proprio,o addirittura lavora in nero, e appunto ha  tanto  nero da far fuori.
> 
> *Diciamo che per 40 anni gli e' sempre andata bene, adesso, che lo Stato e' alla canna del gas, sta cercando in mille modi di stanarlì. *
> 
> L'ultima novita' il risparmiometro. Vogliono controllare congruenza tra stipendi versamenti e tenore di vita,  e, sia che uno spenda troppo, sia troppo poco o nulla, indagare.


Si accaniscono solo sull'evasione della piccola e media impresa in molti campi ormai esangue.
Quell'impresa che chiunque di noi poteva scegliere in alternativa a un lavoro dipendente.
http://www.corriere.it/economia/18_...di-cc58e47c-053f-11e8-8913-7ceabd19f7b3.shtml


----------



## spleen (2 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe una buona cosa...


L'impressione è che questi sacrosanti nuovi strumenti, questo nuovo grande fratello di controllo finanziario si traduca nel tempo a un controllo spietato per le persone normali mentre per i pezzi grossi sia impermeabile, in quanto gli strumenti alternativi si trovano e stanno in mano a loro.
Vuoi un esempio? Alla moglie di un amico l'agenzia delle entrate ha contestato l'acquisto per 4000 euro di una utilitaria usata, in quanto lei non lavora, auto compratale dal marito per necessità in quanto soffre di un disturbo della deambulazione e non può più andare in bici.
Se a questi termini dobbiamo arrivare qualche dubbio sulla efficacia e sull' uso comincio ad averlo.


----------



## disincantata (2 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si accaniscono solo sull'evasione della piccola e media impresa in molti campi ormai esangue.
> Quell'impresa che chiunque di noi poteva scegliere in alternativa a un lavoro dipendente.
> http://www.corriere.it/economia/18_...di-cc58e47c-053f-11e8-8913-7ceabd19f7b3.shtml



Non solo, anche sulla gente comune, se incrociano i dati tra versamenti, prelievi, e spese fatte in giro, ci entriamo un po' tutti.

Pure un  regalo in soldi di un genitore e' a rischio, se versato sul cc. 

Venderanno piu'  casseforti.

Fossi un funzionario dell'agenzie delle entrate partirei da avvocati e primari.

Pero' sono tante le professioni che permettono  tantissime entrate in nero.

Prova a cercare un imbianchino che fattura.  L'idraulico?  Neppure esce se la chiedi.  E non risparmi niente. Carissimi.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> L'impressione è che questi sacrosanti nuovi strumenti, questo nuovo grande fratello di controllo finanziario si traduca nel tempo a un controllo spietato per le persone normali mentre per i pezzi grossi sia impermeabile, in quanto gli strumenti alternativi si trovano e stanno in mano a loro.
> Vuoi un esempio? Alla moglie di un amico l'agenzia delle entrate ha contestato l'acquisto per 4000 euro di una utilitaria usata, in quanto lei non lavora, auto compratale dal marito per necessità in quanto soffre di un disturbo della deambulazione e non può più andare in bici.
> Se a questi termini dobbiamo arrivare qualche dubbio sulla efficacia e sull' uso comincio ad averlo.


Ci sono controlli a campione.
I controlli devono essere più efficaci, certamente, ma demolire ogni azione anti evasione non mi sembra opportuno.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non solo, anche sulla gente comune, se incrociano i dati tra versamenti, prelievi, e spese fatte in giro, ci entriamo un po' tutti.
> 
> Pure un  regalo in soldi di un genitore e' a rischio, se versato sul cc.
> 
> ...


Io ho utilizzato imbianchino e idraulico quest’anno, entrambi con fattura.


----------



## spleen (2 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono controlli a campione.
> I controlli devono essere più efficaci, certamente, ma demolire ogni azione anti evasione non mi sembra opportuno.


Non intendevo affermare che i controlli non ci debbano essere ma devono essere sensati e mirati. Avere un grande fratello che mi vessa se mi dimentico lo scontrino sul banco del bar non è utile a nessuno.


----------



## disincantata (2 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho utilizzato imbianchino e idraulico quest’anno, entrambi con fattura.



Mai trovati.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mai trovati.


Uno, extracomunitario, non me l’ha neanche chiesto, fatta subito. All’altro, italiano, ho dovuto chiederla.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non intendevo affermare che i controlli non ci debbano essere ma devono essere sensati e mirati. Avere un grande fratello che mi vessa se mi dimentico lo scontrino sul banco del bar non è utile a nessuno.


Conosco persone che hanno piccole imprese e le loro difficoltà a restare sul mercato.
Credo che di questo passo saranno sempre meno fino a scomparire del tutto. La pressione fiscale e gli adempimenti burocratici crescenti oltre alla formula del congruo/coerente non permettono la sopravvivenza al di sotto di una certa soglia di incassi, non più facilmente raggiungibile a causa della crisi di mercato e dell'aumento della concorrenza delle grandi imprese.
Questo ci renderà un po' meno liberi, giacché la piccola impresa costituiva un'alternativa al lavoro dipendente, anch'esso in crisi.
Conosco persone che hanno perso il lavoro oltre i 50 anni che tentano di riciclarsi facendo ristrutturazioni domestiche e tinteggiatura, per esempio, ma con scarsi risultati in termini di guadagno.
La concorrenza è sempre più forte e i prezzi più bassi perché la gente non può più permettersi di spendere.
Molte imprese sopravvivono solo grazie al nero. Credo che tutti abbiate notato, per esempio, i cartelli vendesi su tutte le edicole.
Gli edicolanti devono, a differenza di anni fa, comprare quello che vendono anticipando quindi i soldi e non hanno nero. E per giunta a causa della liberalizzazione del mercato trovano nei supermercati la concorrenza. La crisi delle edicole va in parallelo con la crisi dei piccoli editori etc etc.
Il solito copione che fa sopravvivere solo chi è grande. A volte abbastanza per eludere o avere sedi e pagare tasse in altri stati.


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mai trovati.


lo credo so tutti stranieri ora , comunque anche le suore non chiedevano la fattura :sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Conosco persone che hanno piccole imprese e le loro difficoltà a restare sul mercato.
> Credo che di questo passo saranno sempre meno fino a scomparire del tutto. La pressione fiscale e gli adempimenti burocratici crescenti oltre alla formula del congruo/coerente non permettono la sopravvivenza al di sotto di una certa soglia di incassi, non più facilmente raggiungibile a causa della crisi di mercato e dell'aumento della concorrenza delle grandi imprese.
> Questo ci renderà un po' meno liberi, giacché la piccola impresa costituiva un'alternativa al lavoro dipendente, anch'esso in crisi.
> Conosco persone che hanno perso il lavoro oltre i 50 anni che tentano di riciclarsi facendo ristrutturazioni domestiche e tinteggiatura, per esempio, ma con scarsi risultati in termini di guadagno.
> ...


Gli edicolanti vendono, anzi chiudono perché il cartaceo è destinato alla estinzione. 

Per quanto riguarda la sopravvivenza dei piccoli artigiani, dovendo pagare le tasse, ho i miei dubbi. Probabilmente aspirano ad altri guadagni.


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli edicolanti vendono, anzi chiudono perché il cartaceo è destinato alla estinzione.
> 
> *Per quanto riguarda la sopravvivenza dei piccoli artigiani, dovendo pagare le tasse, ho i miei dubbi. Probabilmente *aspirano ad altri guadagni.


fidati che dagli anni 2000 superata la crisi del 1994 si è andato sempre peggio lavoro poco e fatto male per cui arrivati professionisti italiani poco seri con maestranze straniere hanno drogato il mercato ed ora di lavoratori capaci di fare il lavoro a regola d'arte ne trovi pochi e quei pochi si fanno pagare , come ho sempre detto i soldi si facevano non con l'impiegati che nella sua vita ristruttura una volta l'appartamento ma con le persone danarose che possono spendere senza problemi sia come quantità e sia per prestazioni richieste più alte


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> fidati che dagli anni 2000 superata la crisi del 1994 si è andato sempre peggio lavoro poco e fatto male per cui arrivati professionisti italiani poco seri con maestranze straniere hanno drogato il mercato ed ora di lavoratori capaci di fare il lavoro a regola d'arte ne trovi pochi e quei pochi si fanno pagare , come ho sempre detto i soldi si facevano non con l'impiegati che nella sua vita ristruttura una volta l'appartamento ma con le persone danarose che possono spendere senza problemi sia come quantità e sia per prestazioni richieste più alte


Appunto. Guadagnavano molto e tranquillamente in nero.


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli edicolanti vendono, anzi chiudono perché il cartaceo è destinato alla estinzione.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la sopravvivenza dei piccoli artigiani, dovendo pagare le tasse, ho i miei dubbi. Probabilmente aspirano ad altri guadagni.


Gli edicolanti chiudono per la mutata politica dei distributori che non affidano più la merce in conto vendita e per l'aggressività di alcuni grossi editori che immettono sul mercato riviste finalizzate alla raccolta pubblicitaria a basso prezzo insostenibile per chi deve vendere, e a tutto questo si aggiunge la liberalizzazione del mercato che ha permesso ai supermercati di vendere riviste e giornali (che non sono comunque per loro la principale fonte di guadagno). L'editoria on line riserva guadagni a pochi soggetti.
Noi ne siamo usciti dopo un bagno di sangue.
I piccoli artigiani sono ormai tantissimi e in concorrenza spietata, annoverando tra le loro file i nordafricani a bassissimo costo (anche per il sapiente uso di materiali scadenti di cui l'utente si accorge solo in fase successiva), i dipendenti fuoriusciti dalle imprese edili a seguito crisi, i disoccupati ultracinquantenni che nessuno vuole e si riciclano a fare i lavori.
Una massa di persone dalla professionalita' discutibile ma che deve comunque accedere a un reddito in qualche modo.
Tra loro, e tra le mie conoscenze, anche laureati finiti dopo 20 e passa anni di lavoro a essere fuori mercato.
Tutta gente che lavora male ma che fa credere di far risparmiare, in teoria.


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Guadagnavano molto e tranquillamente in nero.


Ho vicini idraulici, muratori, operai di una certa età.
Se hanno guadagnato molto in passato di certo non lo danno a vedere.
Qui la villa non se l'è fatta nessuno.
Ma qui si lavora con gente con redditi normali e molto attenta, per necessità, a ciò che spende.


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno, extracomunitario, non me l’ha neanche chiesto, fatta subito. All’altro, italiano, ho dovuto chiederla.


L'affittuario egiziano della casa dei genitori di mia moglie non ha pagato per anni l'affitto, pur subaffittando la casa ad altri soggetti.
Aveva un'impresa di ristrutturazioni, prima di finire in carcere.
Probabilmente faceva le fatture per avere il permesso di soggiorno, poi si rifaceva su di noi. La sua ditta aveva entrate, ma finivano tutte su conti fuori dall'Italia, per cui allo sfratto si è dimostrato nullatenente.


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Guadagnavano molto e tranquillamente in nero.


20 anni fa...


----------



## Hellseven (12 Febbraio 2018)

Credo di averli tutti, come tutti del resto, e di soccombere in momenti diversi ad ognuno di essi. Cribbio, sono un essere umano, ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## ologramma (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Guadagnavano molto e tranquillamente in nero.


e per fortuna che lii ho fatti i lavori in nero , pensa che la mia pensione è minore di quella che prende un bidello della scuola .
Io non avevo operai facevo tutto solo insieme ad un parente e che mi ritrovo una casa comperata con la mia signora e per fortuna che avevo i genitori miei e suoi che ci hanno permesso di poterlo fare .
Ricorda te lo dice un vecchio del mestiere e di esperienza se fai lavorare il personale in nero si che fai i soldi ma se lavori tu solo devi avere lavori eccellenti per stare bene .
Ora i tempi sono difficili con tutte le incombenze che ci hanno caricato amici miei sperano di trovare sempre lavoro perchè i tempi morti si sono allungati, quindi sai il famoso detto di trilussa e la sua media dei polli?
Credo di si solo per dire facciamo la media di tutti i soldi guadagnati nell'anno e non per il solo lavoro dove si è guadagnato molto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> e per fortuna che lii ho fatti i lavori in nero , pensa che la mia pensione è minore di quella che prende un bidello della scuola .
> Io non avevo operai facevo tutto solo insieme ad un parente e che mi ritrovo una casa comperata con la mia signora e per fortuna che avevo i genitori miei e suoi che ci hanno permesso di poterlo fare .
> Ricorda te lo dice un vecchio del mestiere e di esperienza se fai lavorare il personale in nero si che fai i soldi ma se lavori tu solo devi avere lavori eccellenti per stare bene .
> Ora i tempi sono difficili con tutte le incombenze che ci hanno caricato amici miei sperano di trovare sempre lavoro perchè i tempi morti si sono allungati, quindi sai il famoso detto di trilussa e la sua media dei polli?
> Credo di si solo per dire facciamo la media di tutti i soldi guadagnati nell'anno e non per il solo lavoro dove si è guadagnato molto.


Vabbè ma se decido di fare lo scrittore di lettere per analfabeti non posso lamentarmi di non aver lavoro.

Quando il lavoro c’era e ben pagato non veniva dichiarato e non venivano pagati i contributi. I bidelli i contributi li pagavano.


----------



## ologramma (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma se decido di fare lo scrittore di lettere per analfabeti non posso lamentarmi di non aver lavoro.
> 
> Quando il lavoro c’era e ben pagato non veniva dichiarato e non venivano pagati i contributi. I bidelli i contributi li pagavano.


io sono diplomato e fui tra i primi cinquecentomila disoccupati in italia negli anni 70 spedite molte domande ma lavoro zero , fortuna al lavoro di ripiego.
Nella fretta non ho specificato noi artigiani oltre ai contributi versavamo dei soldi in base al reddito con due diverse aliquote  che ora non ricordo ci pensava il commercialista (che non si poteva scaricare) questo per dire che noi come le quote ne  versavamo più del totale di un semplice dipendente ma ahimè quei foglietti non contavano nel conteggio non come voi che vi ritirano tutto ha fine mese comprensivo ecco perchè voi dite pago oltre alla sanità anche altro.
Sai perchè dicevo quelle quote sul reddito per noi perchè anche chi ha dato fior di quattrini non si ritrova ha dover prendere cifre non molto differenti dalla mia.
é stata sbagliata la riforma per le categorie artigiane e commercianti domanda loro quando prendono di pensione un commerciante che pagava fior di reddito


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> io sono diplomato e fui tra i primi cinquecentomila disoccupati in italia negli anni 70 spedite molte domande ma lavoro zero , fortuna al lavoro di ripiego.
> Nella fretta non ho specificato noi artigiani oltre ai contributi versavamo dei soldi in base al reddito con due diverse aliquote  che ora non ricordo ci pensava il commercialista (che non si poteva scaricare) questo per dire che noi come le quote ne  versavamo più del totale di un semplice dipendente ma ahimè quei foglietti non contavano nel conteggio non come voi che vi ritirano tutto ha fine mese comprensivo ecco perchè voi dite pago oltre alla sanità anche altro.
> Sai perchè dicevo quelle quote sul reddito per noi perchè anche chi ha dato fior di quattrini non si ritrova ha dover prendere cifre non molto differenti dalla mia.
> é stata sbagliata la riforma per le categorie artigiane e commercianti domanda loro quando prendono di pensione un commerciante che pagava fior di reddito


Gli studi di settore dicono altro.


----------



## ologramma (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli studi di settore dicono altro.


la vita reale  è un altra cosa


----------

